# Transcend with APR Unicorn, a step to deepen the roots in India



## BadalGulati87 (Jun 27, 2016)

Transcend Information, Inc. (Transcend), a leading manufacturer of storage and multimedia products, is proud to announce its partnership with APR Unicorn to further widen its presence in the region following its entry into the market. With this partnership, Transcend's lineup of Apple product solutions and accessories will now be accessible to a larger Indian market thanks to APR Unicorn's presence in the country.

*gallery.mailchimp.com/ccdc0d9a27b9778b2aa7fdcd3/images/93f254fe-f5b4-4b98-876d-9bceaa63eceb.png

Consumers will now have access to Transcend's wide range of products including the recently announced JetDrvie Go 300 – a flash drive designed for the iOS and Mac PC users.

The JetDrive Go 300 flash drive is completely built for Apple products including the iPhone, iPad and iPod and is fully Apple MFi certified ensuring full compatibility with Apple products both visually and functionally. The JetDrive Go 300 is designed with a sleek and stylish body, easily and strikingly recognizable as Apple's own.

Featuring both a Lightning connector and a USB3.1 Gen1 interface connector on each end, the Transcend JetDrive Go 300 is capable of transferring data directly between multiple devices, straight off Apple handheld products and towards your computer. Whatever your data is, the JetDrive Go 300 can hold it be it music, movies, photos or documents. This allows instant sharing of files without the need for complicated apps, or wires, just plug it in and you're good to go.

All this is made easier by the exclusive Transcend JetDrive Go app which includes an integrated file management system, a backup software and browser. The JetDrive Go 300 is your convenient, all-in-one storage solution for your Apple device.
Transcend JetDrive Go 300 series are available in black and silver colors with each color providing 32GB, 64GB and 128GB capacities, and are backed by Transcend's Two-year Limited Warranty.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2016)

yes pay 20X more to get the same facility android has for Rs 500
*clap clap apple, clap clap*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2016)

@op, are you transcend rep?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2016)

Reads a lot like self promotion.

Also no source.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2016)

[MENTION=323059]BadalGulati87[/MENTION] , please post source for your threads.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 27, 2016)

What's new in this?


----------



## BadalGulati87 (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I am extremely sorry. I missed on that part. I will make sure not to miss on that:

Source: Transcend Partners with APR Unicorn to Strengthen Presence in India | Black Hole Te

Kind Regards,
Badal

- - - Updated - - -

Hello,

I am not a representative of Transcend. But I would love to be.

Kind Regards,
Badal

- - - Updated - - -

Hello,

Sorry for the missing source. It just didnt click me. Wont miss it the next time.

Kind Regards,
Badal

- - - Updated - - -

Hello,

I am a newbie and I felt like sharing this piece of info. It might not be new but its different according to me. Meaning no disrespect to you at all. I just shared it as I felt it was different as per my perception. But anyways all views and ideas are always welcomed.

Kind Regards,
Badal


----------

